# are these mites?



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

they are tiiiiny...like unreal tiny


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

the little white dots look like they could be mites. the best way to tell is to watch them for a bit to see if they move on their own volition in random/non linear ways

where are they? (tank, fruit fly culture, etc)


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

ff culture. yeah they are swarming. i threw the culture out the window immediately haha. i knew they werent good whatever they were.


----------

